# Things to do in Bristol, 22nd December



## Thora (Nov 28, 2007)

Help me moi babbers!  

I'm stuck in deepest darkest Wiltshire for Christmas and have a foreign friend staying with me.  I've assured her that exciting things happen in Bristol and so we're going there on the 22nd December.  

Does anyone know of an event/club night/gig/something else we could go to?


----------



## Moggy (Nov 28, 2007)

Eeerrr... (sorry for the c&p)

Ruffnek Diskotek Xmax Bash

Saturday 22nd December @ Cosies

THE HEATWAVE [Punchline]
ATKi2 [Immerse/ Werk/ Shadetek]
FORENSICS [Digital Sin/ DubKraft]
DUB BOY b2b BROTHER WETLANDS
BEAVIS [Roots Radical]

£2 all night, 9-late.

Or you could go out a week earlier to Rumble at Lakota if you're there.

Or you could wait for someone who actually lives in bristol to tell you what's on rather than someone looking at SJ?  

Grimy london party on NYE?


----------



## JTG (Nov 28, 2007)

Ruffneck's good, fucking popular though so get there early. Cosies is yards from my place so even better. My plans for that day have changed so I'll prolly be around that night after all.

In the daytime there's the Christmas food market round St Nicks. All the stalls from the usual farmers market and slow food market will be there.


----------



## Thora (Nov 29, 2007)

Moggy said:
			
		

> Grimy london party on NYE?


Sadly no, I have to go back to Berlin to work on the 27th Dec, so it'll be a grimy Berlin club for NYE  but also  

Be lovely to see you JTG!  Christmas market sounds good too


----------



## Kevicious (Nov 30, 2007)

Much as I prefer Bristol over London, I'll be f'in off to the big smoke for Xmas PROD that night


----------



## strung out (Dec 5, 2007)

i'll be up for whatever you decide to do. not working til 3.30 the next day!


----------



## Thora (Dec 5, 2007)

Excellent


----------



## fizzerbird (Dec 9, 2007)

It'll be feking packed in town that sat for sure...not sure what we are doing that day/night but if we are about...we'll let ya know


----------



## Moggy (Dec 14, 2007)

Anyone going to Goatlab at The Croft on the 21st?


----------



## JTG (Dec 15, 2007)

Moggy said:
			
		

> Anyone going to Goatlab at The Croft on the 21st?


possibly

why, are you?


----------



## Moggy (Dec 17, 2007)

Yeah i'll most definitely be there, so if anyone is up for boozing it up, etc saturday day/evening give me a shout


----------



## Thora (Dec 17, 2007)

The 21st is the Friday and the 22nd is the Saturday isn't it?  I'll be in Bristol on the Saturday from about 4.30pm.


----------



## Moggy (Dec 18, 2007)

Yeah, whoops, i meant if anyone's around friday evening 

Could well stay for saturday evening too, will see what i can manage


----------



## Thora (Dec 18, 2007)

You gonna be in London at all Moggy?


----------



## Moggy (Dec 18, 2007)

When?

Just got to wales today, then bristol for friday/saturday/maybe sunday then back to wales for actual christmas then london from the 27th/28th onwards 

When are you back in london long-time?


----------



## Thora (Dec 18, 2007)

End of January


----------



## Moggy (Dec 18, 2007)

Safe 

(I'm still drifting around as usual )


----------

